# How do i look??? (Jumping position)



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey i FINALLY hav jumping vids and pix plz critique me!!! 

PS my camerman was a little wobbly (haha sumthin funky)

jumpinggg video by jerseyponi - Photobucket

jumpin video by jerseyponi - Photobucket

Good jump lol video by jerseyponi - Photobucket

http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m420/jerseyponi/ForrestandhorsejumpinGGG096.jpg

http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m420/jerseyponi/ForrestandhorsejumpinGGG097.jpg

http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m420/jerseyponi/ForrestandhorsejumpinGGG133.jpg

Thanks!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

You look fine exept, you really need to dig your heels deeper, and release


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

To me, it looks like you might be standing in your stirrups a bit instead of sinking down into your stirrup irons. Also, your lower leg is sliding back a bit because your heel is up. You might want to release a bit more, also. Good job- your back is really flat and natural and you seem like a really good, relaxed rider!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks i will get more vid next time i ridee


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

youre jumping ahead, wait for your horse to jump, try not to jump for him. otherwise you look nice. release a bit more too, =]


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Stirrups a hole long maybe? Might help your leg stay secure and get those heels anchored. Other than that, looks good. Two posts in the same day from riders waiting for their horses to jump instead of jumping ahead. Very nice to see.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Stirrups a hole long maybe? Might help your leg stay secure and get those heels anchored. Other than that, looks good. Two posts in the same day from riders waiting for their horses to jump instead of jumping ahead. Very nice to see.


 hehe thanks i try!!


----------



## katiecelia (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm not trying to be mean, but I would really like to give you some tips that will help. (Especially if you go to a show for equitation, but it looks like your a jumper.)
1. You suck your stomach in, therefore, your chest bends forward. I can see that you are trying to pull your chest up, but your shoulders are also rolling in, make those shoulder blades close together to where your chest is out and your shoulders are back.
2. Your hands need to not rest near the horse's withers. I would like to see them up about 4 to 6 inches up his neck, and with your body closer to the horse. I would also like to see more loose rein, you are restricting your horse from jumping normally. 
3. You seem to be standing up in your stirrups, you need to press your heels down and bring your leg forward, squeeze your calfs and hold them there.
4. Also, your stirrup needs to be one hole shorter, or maybe thats the correct length, maybe its the angle. Don't jump ahead of your horse, or thrust your body to get the horse to jump, he will jump by himself, stay with him.

But overall for an amature, you have a nice position =)
Good luck! Keep me updated!


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

In the second pic you look a bit tensed and braced? Maybe the angle? IDK that is my opinion. Your heels do need to come down a little more, but they aren't too bad, and yes try to release some more. 

But man, you sure look great! Love your back, the way it is just sloping a tad and everything.  Do you take lessons?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

horseloverd2 said:


> In the second pic you look a bit tensed and braced? Maybe the angle? IDK that is my opinion. Your heels do need to come down a little more, but they aren't too bad, and yes try to release some more.
> 
> But man, you sure look great! Love your back, the way it is just sloping a tad and everything.  Do you take lessons?


 Yes i take lessons once a week


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

katiecelia said:


> I'm not trying to be mean, but I would really like to give you some tips that will help. (Especially if you go to a show for equitation, but it looks like your a jumper.)
> 1. You suck your stomach in, therefore, your chest bends forward. I can see that you are trying to pull your chest up, but your shoulders are also rolling in, make those shoulder blades close together to where your chest is out and your shoulders are back.
> 2. Your hands need to not rest near the horse's withers. I would like to see them up about 4 to 6 inches up his neck, and with your body closer to the horse. I would also like to see more loose rein, you are restricting your horse from jumping normally.
> 3. You seem to be standing up in your stirrups, you need to press your heels down and bring your leg forward, squeeze your calfs and hold them there.
> ...


 Thanks for the tips, i really want to get better!!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I think you look really really good! Just release a tiiiiny bit more and it's perfect.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Equuestriaan said:


> I think you look really really good! Just release a tiiiiny bit more and it's perfect.


 Thanks! I have a lesson today and i will work on releasing


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Heels deeper...shoulders back and BREATHE. You and your horse both look like your not breathing to me. If you don't breathe over the jumps you lose a good solid rhythm.


----------

